# Live Chat RolePlaying



## Codey Amprim (Jun 9, 2012)

So it has been suggested on Mythic Chat to try and get together a chat Role Playing game with the members here on Mythic Scribes. While nothing is completely set in stone yet, we figured that it would be best to get the word out to those not present at the chat sessions to discuss their thoughts on it, and to see if members would want to participate in the RP'ing.

What I would like from those who are interested:

What role playing experience you have
Would you be capable of DM'ing?
What you would expect from a DM
What kind of campaign or story you'd be willing to play in
Do you prefer Free Form Role Playing or Role Playing by the Rules
What timezone you live in
What your preference for having a role playing session would be (what time, include timezone tag: 8:00 p.m. PST)

Thanks!


----------



## Ireth (Jun 9, 2012)

1) I've done some chat RPing (2006-2009 ish) and text RPing (2009-present) in a variety of places and with a variety of people.

2) Possibly, if I know exactly what's expected of me. I am a joint DM with one of my RPing partners on another site, though I think we may be rather lenient as far as DMs go. It's a private RP, so we pretty much do whatever we feel like, and discuss things as we go. We try not to railroad each other at all.

3) Above all, fairness. Not being too lenient, but not too strict either. No playing favorites.

4) I'm down with a nice adventure type RP. I don't do too well with romance or much else.

5) A bit of both. I like knowing where my characters are going, but not being railroaded into anything too specific. Sometimes characters do unexpected things, and there needs to be wiggle room.

6) Central time, Canada (GMT -6 hrs, plus Daylight Savings Time)

7) Typically ~8:00-11:00 PM, most days. I sometimes am online earlier in the day, but it's not exactly consistent.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been contemplating something for a while to be honest.  I would probably be able to do something with my world, or a generic fantasy world, but I can probably cope with something here if I havent spotted it yet

I played a play by post like our cantina last year and we ended up pretty much co writing that. I have also run several table top games for years. Truthfully I prefer DMing but so long as the DM is reasonable I don't mind.

Expectations from a DM- fairness- if something works on one person it should work on everyone (barring resistences) Treat everyone the same.
Also dont be too easy. If someone is being a prat let them know, if they continue to do so then deal with it. Be strict if needed but dont be so strict every dies the minute they meet a monster.

I have to say usually if I DM I dont punish characters for being unlucky but I do punish  then for being idiots or just down right annoying.

I would say it is better not to let characters kill each other UNLESS it furthers the plot and everyone agrees, in-party politics tends to detract from the actual plot.
 I agree with no favourites.


I like adventures, a decent plot to it and not just kill monster a then monster b then monster c.
I am happy to co DM if its someone I get along with.

I am fine with romance if it helps along.

Playing by the rules tends to be easier as everyone knows what the boundaries are and it is easier to stick to a plot  in my opinion but freeform can be fun. it does tend to meander a bit and I find people tend to wander away from what is meant to be happening. However I think it can be more tricky on a forum like this to have set rules. When we played last year we had rules, and character sheets but it was more about the description, if Bob the Warrior attacked the monster it was more the description of his flourish attack than Bob the Warrior rolls a six and the monster dies.

Combat is tricky, or at least in ours it was.  Personally I would prefer a rules based as people arent good at everything and if everyone is singing from the same hymn sheet we know where we are.

I could probably play everyday, as I have no life I do work so would be after say 6pm GMT to about 10-30, and also at weekends. I am based in UK.

I would say also if someone starts playing and for some reason isnt available for a few days PLEASE let the others know if you can. it is a right pain sitting around waiting for someone to post who has gone on vacation for a fortnight.

I would say also that the group needs to be relatively small. If a lot of people sign up then maybe 2 groups?

Just my thoughts

ALB
The light beyond the storm


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

If anyone is vaguely interested I might do something for "my world" I will try and knock something together.  If you are please PM me or leave a message. I would only be loking for a maximum of 4 or 5 players but if more were interested they could NPC.

ALB2012
The Light Beyond The Storm
UK Amazon.co.uk The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store 
US Amazon.com: The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Kindle Store

Also available in the EuropeaN amazon but only in English


----------



## Reaver (Aug 14, 2012)

*Second Hand: The Ultimate RPG*

*WELL MET, BRAVE ADVENTURERS
*
​Are you tired of playing RPG's that are so bogged down by rules and other crap that they're just not any fun at all?

If you are, then* SECOND HAND*, Mythic Scribes' very own chat-based RPG, is the one for you!


Set in the post-cataclysmic world of Supernal, *SECOND HAND* is a role playing game like no other! 

It's a strange and exciting world full of excitement, danger and high adventure where you, the player, take part in shaping the future of Supernal while hacking and slashing your way to greatness!



Surely you are the brave, adventurous types that enjoy a good quest or three...


If you are, then join us here:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/second-hand-chat-rpg/4816-second-hand-info-thread.html



*
**DO YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO BECOME A LEGEND?*​


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread is OPEN!


----------

